# Hatta Visa Run Process



## aasyed (Dec 30, 2010)

hi everyone,

this is my first post to this forum.

I've got my residence visa and my mother is already in Dubai on tourist visa. I got her residence visa issued but now she must exit the country and re-enter. I've been told about Hatta visa run thing that it doesn't require Oman visa.

my questions are:

1. Is it true that no Oman visa is required and my mother would be able to exit and re-enter from Hatta border?

2. Given the fact that my mother is 60+ years old, is there any need to walk for over 1km to reach the border and come back etc.? Is it convenient for a 60yrs old lady who's not really fit to walk long distances?

3. Could you recommend any taxi or logistics service which could get pick n drop thing done since I don't have a driving license yet? 

My objective is to keep it as convenient for my mother as I could since she's not in best of her health right now. I shall be grateful for any guidance and help here.

Regards,

Ali


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No it requires an Omani visa, the UAE will check the passport for the stamp upon your return. You have to actually leave the UAE, enter Oman and return so an Omani visa is needed and will be checked upon your return. Do a search and you will find I have explained the procedure in detail, it is quite easy BUT you do need to get that Oman visa. I don't know if Pakistanis can get a Oman visa at the passport control office so you will have to ask first.

1. As mentioned above

2. If you have a car you can drive

3. I think there are specific Oman taxis that do the Visa run for you, they used to park near Dnata and Caravan/Ponderosa Restaurant in Deira Port Said


----------



## aasyed (Dec 30, 2010)

thank you very much MOE. this would help



Moe78 said:


> No it requires an Omani visa, the UAE will check the passport for the stamp upon your return. You have to actually leave the UAE, enter Oman and return so an Omani visa is needed and will be checked upon your return. Do a search and you will find I have explained the procedure in detail, it is quite easy BUT you do need to get that Oman visa. I don't know if Pakistanis can get a Oman visa at the passport control office so you will have to ask first.
> 
> 1. As mentioned above
> 
> ...


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Basically NO, you need to have a UAE residence visa to enter Oman " visa free ". This if for nationalities not on the visa on arrival list. Pakistanis are not, you will be allowed through by paying around 60 dhs and a 30 day visa stamped but your mother won't as she does not have a UAE resident visa.

Welcome to the world of holding a crappy passport.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Basically NO, you need to have a UAE residence visa to enter Oman " visa free ". This if for nationalities not on the visa on arrival list. Pakistanis are not, you will be allowed through by paying around 60 dhs and a 30 day visa stamped but your mother won't as she does not have a UAE resident visa.
> 
> Welcome to the world of holding a crappy passport.


Yep, if you're not / she's not on the "preferred list" of countries, then things are a tad different.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Basically NO, you need to have a UAE residence visa to enter Oman " visa free ". This if for nationalities not on the visa on arrival list. Pakistanis are not, you will be allowed through by paying around 60 dhs and a 30 day visa stamped but your mother won't as she does not have a UAE resident visa.
> 
> Welcome to the world of holding a crappy passport.


he said his mother just got the resident visa read carefully

@ Original post,

the process is easy, she will not have to walk, but it will cost you about 200+ dhs in Oman for their visa, all you need to do is get her to there.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Residence visa issued pink paper not stamped on passport, two different things. Thats why she needs to go out of UAE so changs status


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Desertdude is right. Residence entry permit has been issued and she has to enter the country on that to change status, go through the medical process and then the residence visa will be "stamped" on the passport. If you want to have her do it through Oman, you need to have someone sponsor her for a visa for Oman in advance - whatever process exists in Oman for that. Then you can go to Oman and re-enter on the residence permit.


----------

